# Cannibal jokes



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

If there are any cannibals here, I hope you will take this with a sense of humor, or humour, whichever be the case in your locale.

Two cannibals are sitting around a camp fire having dinner. One says, "I hate my mother-in-law". The other says "Then try some of the potatoes".

A cannibal cookbook: 101 Ways To Serve Your Fellow Man

Some cannibals cooked up a missionary for dinner. The missionary had helped them out in some ways, but they were hungry and couldn't resist trying a foreigner for dinner. As it happened, they got sick after this dinner and were throwing up. It shows that you can't keep a good man down.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

son: mummy mummy , i hate daddys guts

mother: be quiet and eat your liver :blush:


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

hahaaa!


----------



## chefboyofdees (Nov 11, 2007)

the years may have flown...but the memories stay...and that glorious morn...Jack the Ripper was born (he he he he...) Those were the GOOD OLD DAYS!" (Ray Walston as The Devil in **** Yankees). :lol:


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Two cannibal kids at lunch:

"Mom sure makes good soup"

"I'm going to miss her, though."


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)




----------

